# Buying steroids Online



## rexwal (Oct 19, 2011)

I’ve had some new experience in this respect recently - and I thought I would share my thoughts on this *buying steroids online*.

As many people I’ve grown accustomed to buying stuff on the net - from software and music, computer-hardware, to some really weird items from ebay. The thing is, it grows on you, and once you get used to it you have certain expectations that one reflects on all internet dealings. 

As all things in life this has positive and negative consequences though. On one hand I’m more and more trusting towards all internet offerings and in most cases this is a good thing. Years ago I could never imagine trusting some guy on ebay to send me the newest Dell computer for half of retail price. These days it’s only natural. The bad thing is I now expect all internet dealings to be as straightforward as buying a book from Amazon.

The problem these days is I often forget that buying steroids online and having them shipped to US is not really legal (understatement, I know). It became a habitual thing to me. I recently bought some exotic roids from Europe (again) and the shipment was late, 6 days overdue. Naturally I contacted the store and (not using really nice words) demanded to know what was going on. They were nice enough to explain to me when the items were shipped and from where, but that I couldn’t track the shipment because it was not shipped by registered mail. WHAT?!

Well, several emails later and I was able to understand everything. With international mail registered packages need to have declaration of contents included. In many countries steroids are legal so one would think no problem, just declare medicine. Well, the customs do read the declaration so those would be checked immediately. A, I was thinking, why not lie? Supposedly, if one lies on the declaration it can be considered a criminal offense. Basically, as I understand, the only way to keep themselves and their customers out of trouble is to simply ship by regular mail. 

Finally, the package did arrive. Just delayed a bit. 

I got to wonder though, and eventually I did realize that I couldn’t really blame anyone but the country I live in for the problems. I’m not gonna nag about how roids should be legal and all that, but the bottom line is, if you live in a country where a product is illegal, you can’t expect everything to go smoothly every time and sometimes you could have problems. 

For example, if you order steroids and they get confiscated, who’s fault is it? Sure, most of us would be angry at the supplier for not shipping carefully enough, but I’ve seen that customs sometimes open packages that could only contain paper. Couple of years back customs would locate and open packages that contained sachets or paper anabolics, which were designed with the sole purpose of passing customs. I really wonder how larger items actually pass customs. I guess if I had a package seized I’d be really angry, but I guess it would be my fault as well, as I’ve paid someone to send those items to me. Unfortunately it’s a take it or leave it situation and one has to be a bit lucky for everything to go smoothly every time.

The bottom line is, I still believe _buying steroids online_ is the best option for most people (the ones living too far from Mexico anyways). But you do need to keep in mind that ordering steroids to the states is not the same thing as buying your everyday item from Amazon.


----------



## Jada (Apr 12, 2012)

Great article


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 13, 2012)

i ordered from a very popular place that was having issues....sure enough i got 2 packages within 1 month of ordering...very happy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 13, 2012)

research/read and pray pray pray


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 13, 2012)

im in the same boat right now. just waiting for a package. my tracking finally updated after it sat in NY for 3 days. that made me feel better about it.


----------



## Bippal (Apr 13, 2012)

Define buying online. Online website? Never worth it. Private source you talk to online? Usually cheaper, domestic, and faster toa.


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 13, 2012)

Bippal said:


> Define buying online. Online website? Never worth it. Private source you talk to online? Usually cheaper, domestic, and faster toa.



thats the way to do it.


----------



## Markus (Feb 14, 2016)

Whatever is most convenient at the time I guess.  I've bought stuff online locally so never had issues.   I would never attempt to buy shit that will get shipped internationally. Takes too long and too risky to lose the money.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2016)

I only buy from web sights that take PayPal


----------



## eddie (Mar 23, 2016)

why paypal? thats a huge paper trail. bitcoin in my opinion between buyer and a trusted seller is the safest way


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2016)

eddie said:


> why paypal? thats a huge paper trail. bitcoin in my opinion between buyer and a trusted seller is the safest way



I heard some sources accept old garbage pail cards as a form of payment


----------



## eddie (Mar 23, 2016)

haha i haven't seen those since i was a kid... they got to be worth some money these days


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2016)

eddie said:


> haha i haven't seen those since i was a kid... they got to be worth some money these days



They are... tons of money


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 23, 2016)

any website advertising their products (AAS) are usually fake or questionable.


----------



## gettingswole82 (Mar 28, 2016)

I really dnt understand the whole bitcoin thing ! If I have to put my bank info in order to buy coins I dnt trust it just my opinion. I have dealt with the same source for years n they are switching to butcoins like everyone else so I'm trying to bulk up my stockpile while I can do it the old fashion way! Sorry if I placed this post in the wrong placeI just seen the bitcoin thing and wanted to see what the response would be !!!


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 29, 2016)

I've been purchasing from my source for years. Luckily, no issues.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 29, 2016)

If you can buy a russian bride online might as well get some roids too.....


----------



## mickems (Mar 29, 2016)

gettingswole82 said:


> I really dnt understand the whole bitcoin thing ! If I have to put my bank info in order to buy coins I dnt trust it just my opinion. I have dealt with the same source for years n they are switching to butcoins like everyone else so I'm trying to bulk up my stockpile while I can do it the old fashion way! Sorry if I placed this post in the wrong placeI just seen the bitcoin thing and wanted to see what the response would be !!!



bitcoin is unsafe and too complicated for me, I just use my credit card.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 29, 2016)

mickems said:


> bitcoin is unsafe and too complicated for me, I just use my credit card.



seems safe


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 30, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> If you can buy a russian bride online might as well get some roids too.....



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Armenian (May 11, 2016)

rexwal said:


> I got to wonder though, and eventually I did realize that I couldn’t really blame anyone but the country I live in for the problems. I’m not gonna nag about how roids should be legal and all that, but the bottom line is, if you live in a country where a product is illegal, you can’t expect everything to go smoothly every time and sometimes you could have problems.



Usually the shipping and handling reflects a higher cost because of the service of getting it past customs...... so ill still rationale my anger towards them


----------



## eddie (May 20, 2016)

bitcoin works, cc is a paper trail between u and ur source, is bitcoin 100% anonymous? no, u do have to link ur bank account and if the agency knows the exact address u use for ur wallet they can monitor it because it is open source..... but there are way to combat this, such as coin join and other tumblers.... as in it being too complicated? this is my life, that im putting at risk, so y wouldnt i do everything i can to protect my freedom... bitcoin is safe and its much safer than the american dollar.... what we do is illegal, everybody does realize this right? and to act like its all good to just buy what ever how ever from whom ever with no security measures in place needs to do more research either from google or go get a penitentiary education, and then come back and tell me ur  security concerns r to complicated


----------



## eddie (May 20, 2016)

Armenian said:


> Usually the shipping and handling reflects a higher cost because of the service of getting it past customs...... so ill still rationale my anger towards them



u just need a source with free shipping and domestic shipping


----------



## anthony wilson (Oct 26, 2020)

is it an international source?


----------

